# Bad time to visit



## CAIRODEMON (Sep 18, 2011)

Poolboy said:


> Seems like there is no tourism right now. Is this true?


Very little in Cairo, and not much in Luxor/Aswan which are somewhat Cairo Dependant since people who are interested in ancient Egypt usually like to combine them all.

Red Sea resorts holding up better but by no means full.


----------



## qworld (Jul 22, 2013)

> Seems like there is no tourism right now. Is this true?


*yes*


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

Red Sea area is safe and people are coming.


----------

